# Advice Please -Hormone Profile Results



## LauraPink (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry if this makes no sense am new to all of this! Have just had the results of my day two hormone test at Bourne hall and I am all in a tiz over the results   Apparenlty my LH level is high. My LH Level was 11.2 and my FSH was 8. Which would mean I would be unable to egg share. I have got to repeat the test again next month though in case was in accurate-I was just not expecting it, as problem lies with DH. Any one have any ideas what this all means and id there anyway can change my lifestyle to reduce this infamous LH level?!


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi

I have pcos so my LH is always high 

On last cycle I had bloods done on day 5 and my LH was 24iu/l - FSH was 5.9iu/l - Im a egg sharer at the Lister

LH this high us typical of pcos

Yours isnt that much higher than your LH so dont know if that indicates pcos or not.

Try peer support for answers but not sure about you being able to egg share  

Maybe someone else had similar levels and can help more

Good luck 

Nic x


----------



## LauraPink (Jun 5, 2007)

I always thought there were lots of symptoms to PCOS? But you are able to egg share even though your LH is high? Perhaps there is hope yet! guess i'll just have to wait and see what happens


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

welcome to Fertility Friends

The results to me (personally) appear fine altho i am not medically trained

I did a search and found this post from natasha



Minxy said:


> Hi
> 
> Here's some information on FSH (& LH)...
> 
> ...


Hope this helps

I do know that a higher lh level than fsh is an indicator of pcos but doesnt necessarily mean so, can you call Bourn hall and ask what the results mean in way of egg sharing

 sweetie

Emxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hello again, Going by Ems post your results look fine.  

As far as I'm aware the only definate way to determine pcos is hormone levels - so I am told.....

Good luck for your next lot of blood tests and impending tx.

Differnet clinics have different criterias to egg share so you may find one clinic will allow you but another won't.  My local clinic wouldn't allow me because I had pcos yet I'm about to start my 2nd tx at the Lister.

Nic x


----------

